# If vape gear were cars...



## Silver (20/4/19)

So if vape gear were cars.... what cars would be in your vape gear arsenal?

Here are some of mine

*Subtank Mini / iStick50* - I'd say an old *Toyota Corolla* - just goes and goes and goes... not fancy but reliable...

*Reo / RM2* - *Landrover Defender* - solid and rugged, no frills, no fuss. Can go anywhere, even in water. Lol.

*Billet Box / Exocet* - *BMW 1 series - M class *(if that exists, lol) - small, powerful, high quality

*Skyline on HotCig 150* - an *older 7 series BMW* - comfortable cruiser, good quality (lets not debate the cars here, hehe, you get the picture)

What are yours?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

PS - my Evod1 / iStick20 is probably not a car...
Its probably a 50cc scooter - so it might not be appropriate for this thread, lol

But it does pack a punch with some nitrous in the tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/4/19)

My Hotcig Rsq's. Like a VW, reliable, nothing fancy, just does it job

My Limelight clone like a Defender, not electronics = no water or dust damage. You can stop a 20year old Defender next to a brand new Toyota amd everyone will check out the Defender, same with my clone.

My broken Nikola. Like a 5 year old Toyota, rolled, rusted or stolen. Eitherway, you cant use it anymore

Justfog minifit, like a Smartcar, its small and cute but does not do anything properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (20/4/19)

Entertaining thread @Silver! 

I can't answer though - honestly don't know much about cars and don't pay attention to them either.

All that I can say is that I view all my mods the same way that I view a car: it must start when I want it to and stop when I want it to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/19)

Vape Droids - Landrover Discoverys
Dani Mini's - Prado's
SolarStorm's - Maserati Spyders
Titan - McLaren 720S
Strangers Minuta - Lamborghini Countach

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> So if vape gear were cars.... what cars would be in your vape gear arsenal?
> 
> Here are some of mine
> 
> ...


On the ball, @Silver, on the ball...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/4/19)

My UWELL CALIBURN reminds me of the legendary Murder Nova. At first look the styling is simple and classic but when you put it head to head on a straight line against these other more expensive sports/supercars they be feeling a little stupid being left behind in the Novas Dust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/19)

acorn said:


> On the ball, @Silver, on the ball...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is classic @acorn !
Just love it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

acorn said:


> On the ball, @Silver, on the ball...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@acorn , You have enough Reo’s there to survive an apocalyptic event, now where is your solar charger and 44 gallon drum of juice? Or did you not want to give it all away by not doing a picture of a tanker maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (20/4/19)

All my mods got little bumps and scratches on them. So they will be whatever a standard "soccer-mom"s car will be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Beethoven (20/4/19)

I threw away all my tanks that leaked like landrovers

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (20/4/19)

Silver said:


> PS - my Evod1 / iStick20 is probably not a car...
> Its probably a 50cc scooter - so it might not be appropriate for this thread, lol
> 
> But it does pack a punch with some nitrous in the tank!


I think the evod is pre horse power
Maybe foot powered.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (20/4/19)

Beethoven said:


> I threw away all my tanks that leaked like landrovers


There are 2 things visible on earth from space.
1. The great wall of China.
2. The oil leak from a land rover

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (20/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> My Hotcig Rsq's. Like a VW, reliable, nothing fancy, just does it job
> 
> My Limelight clone like a Defender, not electronics = no water or dust damage. You can stop a 20year old Defender next to a brand new Toyota amd everyone will check out the Defender, same with my clone.
> 
> ...


I think you are mistaken about VW not being anything fancy. (Unless you are talking about the former chity golf  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/4/19)

Smok=Alfa
Works brilliantly for a few months, then the crap starts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> My UWELL CALIBURN reminds me of the legendary Murder Nova. At first look the styling is simple and classic but when you put it head to head on a straight line against these other more expensive sports/supercars they be feeling a little stupid being left behind in the Novas Dust.
> 
> View attachment 164237
> 
> ...



That's cool @Clouds4Days 
I am keen to try out that Caliburn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)

Smoant Ranker -Landcruiser




just keeps going .Got much respect for it ,daily use and only problem...the batteries go flat....eventually

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

